# Bike Day 2009 Embsen (bei lüneburg)



## echo trialer (5. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch mal auf den Bike Day 2009 in Embsen(bei lüneburg) hinweisen !

weitere informationen gibt es auf der http://www.hannoever.com/bikeday2009/index.html
website

warum?: fragen wer kommt und lust hat !

Freue mich auf die die kommen 

Die Veranstaltung ist auf dem gelände des OC-Lüneburg (hinterm fahrsicherheitz zentrum)


----------



## Sebastian G (5. April 2009)

Also ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (5. April 2009)

Wenn ich ein Auto bekomme, dann reise ich aus Lübeck an. Aber nur, wenn mir vor Ort jemand verrät, was ich beim Bunny Hop falsch mache


----------



## Sebastian G (5. April 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Auto bekomme, dann reise ich aus Lübeck an. Aber nur, wenn mir vor Ort jemand verrät, was ich beim Bunny Hop falsch mache



Kein Problem, dass bekommen wir hin


----------



## Hansi1303 (5. April 2009)

ich komm natürlich auch


----------



## dane08 (5. April 2009)

ich bin auch dabei , is es n samstag oda n sonntag?


----------



## echo trialer (5. April 2009)

es ist ein samstag

und ich komme natürlich auch


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (5. April 2009)

ich natürlich auch dabei


----------



## echo trialer (6. April 2009)

gut gedeutscht


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. April 2009)

ich hatte einfach kein bock zu schreiben


----------



## mr.mütze (6. April 2009)

mal gucken ob ich ein fahrbereites rad habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hempellchen (8. April 2009)

ich komme auch


----------



## wernersen (8. April 2009)

Moin,
könnt ihr bitte angeben, welche Spur ihr in einem NDM-Lauf wählen würdet?
Es wird nur 4 Klassen/Spuren geben. 
Die unterste ist für absolute Anfänger und Smileys.
Die anderen drei werden den NDM-Spuren schwarz/schwarz-weiß, weiß/blau und grün/rot entsprechen. Falls Bedarf besteht, gibt es auch eine gelbe Spur.

Also gebt uns bitte eure Wünsche bekannt. Die Spuren sollen nicht brutal schwer werden, aber langweilig und zu einfach macht ja auch keinen Spaß.
Zudem soll da denen, die mit Sattel fahren, gezeigt werden, was ohne Sattel möglich ist .

Außerhalb des Wettbewerbs stehen den Teilnehmern, und NUR denen, weitere Sektionen zum gemeinsamen Training zur Verfügung.

Grüsse
Werner


----------



## jan_hl (8. April 2009)

Ich weiß leider immer noch nicht ob ich ein Auto zur Verfügung habe oder nicht.

Falls ich auftauche, dann würd ich beim Kampf um die letzten Plätze bei dern Anfängern mitmachen 

Was sind denn so typische Hindernisse in der schwarzen Spur?

edit: wird nach alter eingeteilt?


----------



## wernersen (8. April 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> edit: wird nach alter eingeteilt?


Es wird nach Können eingeteilt.


----------



## echo trialer (8. April 2009)

ich fahre grün/rot


----------



## dane08 (8. April 2009)

kp was ich fahren soll ,hab nicht so die ahnung was für mich passt.
ist denn dann alles mit sektionen vollgeklatscht oder kann man auch normal n bischen fahren ?hab eig net so bock auf wettkampf(aber wenn nix anderes geht mach ich mit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (8. April 2009)

smily klasse einmal bitte für mich


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. April 2009)

dane, du fährst mit mir Rot 
du hattest letztes mal ja auch kein bock auf sektionen xD 
du hast jetzn wettkampfhobel also fahr gefälligst mit^^


----------



## echo trialer (10. April 2009)

ich glaube nicht das wir alles mit sektionen voll klatschen werden


----------



## wernersen (10. April 2009)

dane08 schrieb:


> kp was ich fahren soll ,hab nicht so die ahnung was für mich passt.
> ist denn dann alles mit sektionen vollgeklatscht oder kann man auch normal n bischen fahren ?hab eig net so bock auf wettkampf(aber wenn nix anderes geht mach ich mit)



Moin,
es gibt natürlich noch mehr als die 4 Sektionen des Wettbewerbs zum trialen.
Wir werden auch eine Aufwärm- und Trainingssektion einrichten.
Die Spur kann bei Anmeldung nach Besichtigung der Sektionen gewählt werden.

Am Veranstaltungstag dürfen aus Versicherungsgründen jedoch nur Teilnehmer der Wettbewerbe auf dem Gelände mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs sein. Einzige Ausnahme sind Testfahren auf den Vorführrädern der Aussteller.

Aber auch beim Wettkampf soll der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen. 

Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit auf der Wiese neben dem Wettkampfgelände zu zelten. 

Grüsse
Werner

PS: Auf den Bikeday-Seiten sind die Anmeldeforulare zum Download und vorabausfüllen verlinkt.
Eine Anmeldung bei Carsten (Kontakt ebenfalls auf den Bikeday-Seiten ) hilft uns die Anmeldung schneller zu machen. Ihr seid dann schon im Computer vorerfaßt.


----------



## Pics4you (18. April 2009)

Moin moin ihr Verrückten,

wer ein paar Bilder sehen will, schaut am Besten auf meiner Seite vorbei.
Leider hatte ich nicht viel Zeit und konnte nur kurz da sein.

Aber alle Achtung...was ich gesehen habe war schon geil.

ca. ab !7:0Uhr
Bilder


----------



## ecols (18. April 2009)

hast du wirklich nur die drei gemacht? 

hier nochmal der direktlink: http://pisc4you1.jalbum.net/18.04.2009 Bike Day - Embsen/

was das einfangen der action angeht, musst du wohl noch ein paar mal mit trialern unterwegs sein  aber vorsicht.. hier im trialforum musst du schon studioqualität liefern um gelobt zu werden!


----------



## Sebastian G (18. April 2009)

war aber echt richtig geil


----------



## Pics4you (19. April 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> hast du wirklich nur die drei gemacht?


Ja...und? Ich hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit...sorry


> hier nochmal der direktlink: http://pisc4you1.jalbum.net/18.04.2009 Bike Day - Embsen/


Ah ok...schon verstanden...dann nimm den Link bitte ganz raus...http://pisc4you1.jalbum.net/18.04.2009 Bike Day - Embsen/



> was das einfangen der action angeht, musst du wohl noch ein paar mal mit trialern unterwegs sein  aber vorsicht.. hier im trialforum musst du schon studioqualität liefern um gelobt zu werden!


Aha Studioqualität bei Trail etc...was auch immer das bei dir bedeutet. . Dann baut die Strecken mal vernünftig auf.

Ich muss meine Bilder hier nicht zeigen. Es war auch kein billiger Versuch Klicks zu ergattern. Im Übrigen ist meine Seite nicht kommerziell.

Und nicht vergessen den Link zu löschen...


----------



## jan_hl (19. April 2009)

Ich konnte leider nicht kommen, musste an meiner Master-Arbeit schreiben


----------



## Sebastian G (19. April 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich konnte leider nicht kommen, musste an meiner Master-Arbeit schreiben



Naja dann halt nächstes mal aber wen du willst kannst du auch mal so nach Embsen kommen,  wir sind so gut wie jeden Samstag von 13 bis 17 Uhr da ausser es ist irgentwo ein Wettkampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pics4you (19. April 2009)

war das jetzt Alles ecols oder kommt da noch was auf meine frage


----------



## ecols (19. April 2009)

der spruch mit der studioqualität war eher als seitenhieb auf die aktuelle Diskussionen um fotos bezogen. 

Mensch, ich finde es doch klasse wenn trialbilder auftauchen, hätte mir nur mehr von der Action an dem Tag gewünscht.. Nimm das doch nicht so ernst.. Dafür sind Smileys doch da!


----------



## Pics4you (19. April 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> der spruch mit der studioqualität war eher als seitenhieb auf die aktuelle Diskussionen um fotos bezogen.


Die kenne ich nicht, sorry...ist/war mein erster tag hier im Forum



> Mensch, ich finde es doch klasse wenn trialbilder auftauchen, hätte mir nur mehr von der Action an dem Tag gewünscht..


Tja, die Strecken waren nicht grad fotografenfreundlich abgesteckt und ich war halt nicht lange da.





> Nimm das doch nicht so ernst.. Dafür sind Smileys doch da!


Man kanns trotzdem falsch verstehen...Nichts für ungut


----------



## Eisbein (20. April 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> der spruch mit der studioqualität war eher als seitenhieb auf die aktuelle Diskussionen um fotos bezogen.


danke ist angekommen


----------



## wernersen (20. April 2009)

Moin,
ich habe Bilder und Ergebnisse auf die Bikeday Lüneburg Website eingestellt. Ist noch recht Trial, Dirt und Downhill -lastig. Bilder vom Cross Country folgen.
Falls noch jemand Bilder zur Verfügung stellen möchte, immer her damit.
Grüsse
Werner


----------

